
Human rights groups are the new extortion gangs - narad
http://www.dnaindia.com/analysis/column_human-rights-groups-are-the-new-extortion-gangs_1658490
======
Dentonez
The site won't let me post comments and there is ZERO information to support
any arguments. Sounds like more right-wing propaganda to me.

